
DuckDuckGo Is Taking On Google By Doing The One Thing They Won't Do  - McKittrick
http://www.businessinsider.com/search-engine-duckduckgo-is-taking-on-google-by-doing-the-one-thing-they-wont-do-2014-4
======
munrocape
Google didn't start out with the premise of "lets monetize people's data under
the guise of search." He even states "I think they should be set up to be the
minimal collection as needed, as opposed to the maximal collection possible."
I take this to mean collection has begun and it will be interesting to see how
their policies change. Sure, they may not add personalized search results, but
that does not mean they cannot implement IP/search indexing and be the subject
of a government request for this data.

The best feature, if you are concerned about quality of search and privacy, is
the bang syntax[1]. !g $search and you can have the best of both worlds.

[1] [https://duckduckgo.com/bang.html](https://duckduckgo.com/bang.html)

